# Getting married in Spain



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Apologies if this has already been posted.

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...nd-documentary-services-on-1st-april-in-spain

Marriage documentation services for British nationals who wish to marry in Spain will be centralised at the British Consulate General in Madrid and sent out by post



> With effect from 1st April 2015, Certificates of No Impediment and Certificates of Marital Status for Marriage/Pareja de Hecho will be issued centrally by the British Consulate General in Madrid. These services will be provided by post, so customers will not need to attend an appointment in person.
> 
> If you require either of these certificates, you will be able to print out the relevant documents from the website, sign them in front of a Spanish Public Notary near you, and then send your application to Madrid, regardless of where you are in Spain. You will then receive your original documents and certificate in the post. Full details of how to apply will be made available on 1st April.


----------



## TheRealJessica (Feb 15, 2015)

Where did you find this info? Is there anything regarding US citizens doing a pareja de hecho? Thanks!

I'm pretty aloof today, apologies! I completely skipped the link showing where it's from… !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

TheRealJessica said:


> Where did you find this info? Is there anything regarding US citizens doing a pareja de hecho? Thanks!
> 
> I'm pretty aloof today, apologies! I completely skipped the link showing where it's from… !


It was circulated on Facebook by "Brits Living in Spain", run by the British Embassy. Worth following them for all sorts of useful bits of info.

https://www.facebook.com/BritsLivingInSpain


----------



## TheRealJessica (Feb 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I doubt any of that specific information would apply to me as I am a U.S. citizen, but thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheRealJessica said:


> Unfortunately I doubt any of that specific information would apply to me as I am a U.S. citizen, but thank you!


not only that, but registering as pareja de hecho is nothing to do with getting married

some regions aren't doing this at all now, apparently, some insist that you have been living together in Spain for two years before they will register you, & some will accept proof that you've been living together for two years elsewhere


you need to ask locally - but the two years together requirement does seem to be a constant


----------



## TheRealJessica (Feb 15, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> not only that, but registering as pareja de hecho is nothing to do with getting married
> 
> some regions aren't doing this at all now, apparently, some insist that you have been living together in Spain for two years before they will register you, & some will accept proof that you've been living together for two years elsewhere
> 
> ...


I know it has nothing to do with getting married, I was just asking because they generally come from the same office.. 

Everywhere I've read (so far, Madrid, Gijón, and Principado de Asturias government websites) says you have to be living together. The Gijón and Madrid sites state a minimum of one year with proof. The only one that doesn't specify a minimum time on the site is Asturian website, it only states that we need to have proof that we're living together and that we're both residents.

Speaking of… getting residency without a visa? Could I try getting my empadronamiento first, then my tarjeta, if the case is that we would both need to be residents do you think? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

'Normally' you need to be resident before getting padron. However, this is Spain .....


----------



## TheRealJessica (Feb 15, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> 'Normally' you need to be resident before getting padron. However, this is Spain .....


Being registered on the padrón (empadronamiento) is needed first in order to apply for both the NIE and the tarjeta de residencia (residency card) as it is official legal proof that you are in the city (whichever city) and have an address for long-term.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TheRealJessica said:


> I know it has nothing to do with getting married, I was just asking because they generally come from the same office..
> 
> Everywhere I've read (so far, Madrid, Gijón, and Principado de Asturias government websites) says you have to be living together. The Gijón and Madrid sites state a minimum of one year with proof. The only one that doesn't specify a minimum time on the site is Asturian website, it only states that we need to have proof that we're living together and that we're both residents.
> 
> Speaking of… getting residency without a visa? Could I try getting my empadronamiento first, then my tarjeta, if the case is that we would both need to be residents do you think? :fingerscrossed:


you can register on the padrón without a residencia card

but you have no chance of getting a residencia card without a visa, & without that card you'd be living here illegally & would be highly unlikely to be able to register as pareja de hecho if you were an illegal immigrant

iirc your boyfriend is Spanish? 

if you were married that would solve everything


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> 'Normally' you need to be resident before getting padron. However, this is Spain .....


resident yes - registered as such - no


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

TheRealJessica said:


> Being registered on the padrón (empadronamiento) is needed first in order to apply for both the NIE and the tarjeta de residencia (residency card) as it is official legal proof that you are in the city (whichever city) and have an address for long-term.


No, no, no!

You can get an NIE without even being in Spain!


Around here you can NOT get on the padron without showing your 'certificate of registration' or residencia. The theory being that if you are on the list of foreigners or have a residencia then you are clearly resident and so are allowed to be on the padron.

Some places used to insist that you were on the padron first but this was clearly wrong and (to my knowledge) doesn't happen any more.


----------



## TheRealJessica (Feb 15, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> *You can get an NIE without even being in Spain!*
> 
> ...


Apologies! You are SO right… pretty sure my head hasn't stopped spinning for a couple months trying to organize all of this information in my head!  

BUT I have a meeting with a local immigration lawyer (in Gijón, Asturias where I'm trying to gain residency) tomorrow morning to get allllllll of the information needed. On the phone today he did state that, at least in Asturias, I have to be on the padrón BEFORE I can get my residency card. So my boyfriend and I will be registering for that tomorrow as well.

Yet another super confusing, regionally-dictated law I suppose… :noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> You can get an NIE without even being in Spain!
> 
> ...


maybe you can't in your town - if so they are breaking the law

all you have to show is national photo ID (passport & so on) & proof of address such as a contract or escritura - legally 


& you don't have to show the padrón to register as resident, either

all the info is on the govt website - if you would like the links I'll find them later, but now I have to get to work!!


----------

